# Bit by a triggerfish



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

While i was checking out a local lfs i had my hand resting on a tank. Little did i know it was the tank of the clown trigger which ended up swimming across the tank reached its mouth out of the water and bit finger.....hurt like i mother. Just figured i should post my experience


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Yep, They are mean little bat turds! Never turn your back on a trigger.

Exactly why we have signs in our store to keep fingers/hands away from tanks but 99% of people never pay them any attention. Saves us a lawsuit though.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Didnt realize i even had my hand on a tank - but MAN do those things have teeth! lol. But this incident was far from lawsuit-worthy


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

lol not these days it isnt...


----------



## aykfc (Jun 6, 2006)

If a woman can sue mcdonalds because the coffee is to hot, you sure as hell can sue a fish store for not having a sign up warning you of aggressive fish.


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

sue them for having an untrained trigger! lol, yeah they got teeth, i get bit all the time feeding them rawr, need more training


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

lol, i still love those little guys. So beautiful. So lively!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah. Is it an atlantic clown trigger? I beleive they are really some sort of filefish, or maybe it has two names or something like that, but they are beautiful fish. They can get over 15" too.


----------

